# Can Old Threads be Locked?



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I keep seeing very old threads (up to 5 years old) being revived. In some of these cases, an old model of snowblower or a particular product may have changed or been discontinued making the thread irrelevant. I usually won’t read a thread if it’s very old. 

Is there a way that these older threads (perhaps where there is no new comment for maybe 12-18 months or more) can be locked to prevent new additions? I’ve seen this in other types of forums. They could still be viewed and still be searchable but no new comments.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have mentioned this before with no results ....


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

It’s usually new folks and they aren’t aware of the age of a thread or the date of original posting or the stats of the original poster. Many times the original posters are “one and done” where their post is to voice their dissatisfaction and they never return. I like to review the NEW threads but am getting tired finding OLD threads in the NEW SECTION. I’m starting to loose interest in this forum.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Any thread can locked. 
Reviving an old thread can be good...exact same problem encountered..alternate work arounds for that problem..old manuals...or even the OP of the thread having issue again..and he can restart his thread with relevant information already in it. 
If the thread is of no use then it will start to fall back down the line anyway.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They should eliminate the recommended reading, as that is how people are reviving old threads with a comment, not even paying attention that they are many years old ...


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

oneacer said:


> They should eliminate the recommended reading, as that is how people are reviving old threads with a comment, not even paying attention that they are many years old ...


What would it take to do this?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Or they are using search.
Some old threads should not be locked.
I go back when needed and add to mine.
New members should just be informed to not drag up old threads but to start their own.
And add their location too.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Locking old posts is Censorship. As mentioned old posts drop down, there is also the New button on top to hit. Old posts that have a solution, an end, a result, we can learn from; old posts that say I got it, I fixed it, without telling us What, serve no benefit or minimal.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="Big Ed, post: 176433 
New members should just be informed to not drag up old threads but to start their own.
[/QUOTE]

It won’t happen.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="JLawrence08648, post: 1764334,
Old posts that have a solution, an end, a result, we can learn 
[/QUOTE]

That’s fine. I’m NOT saying to delete all old posts, just LOCK them so no one can add onto a 5-6 yr old post.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CO Snow said:


> [QUOTE="JLawrence08648, post: 1764334,
> Old posts that have a solution, an end, a result, we can learn


That’s fine. I’m NOT saying to delete all old posts, just LOCK them so no one can add onto a 5-6 yr old post.
[/QUOTE]

All you have to do is look at the start date of the thread.
If it is old don't even bother looking at it, if it bothers you.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I’m done - after 532 posts.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CO Snow said:


> Ok, I’m done - after 532 posts.


Done with what?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

or maybe they could warnings before you bump a old thread. i know on another forum if you try to bring up a thread that has not been responded to in over 180 days or something like that. it gives you a warning before you are allowed to submit your post. i don't know if something like that could be implemented. i wouldn't want to fully lock all old threads but it is getting a bit anoying when new members bring up old threads.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wow....


Big Ed said:


> Done with what?


I think CO may have left us! not sure why tho ?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

nwcove said:


> wow....
> 
> I think CO may have left us! not sure why tho ?


You mean he took his snow blower (s) and left? 
That is what I do when I see that the thread is old ( you can see the date) I either skip it or look.
Up to me.
Left the site over this?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hopefully just is done with commenting in this thread ? still not sure why if thats the case


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can you really blame him for being frustrated with all the old threads being dug up? your telling me you always read the date before you start reading a thread. i know i don't and then when you do realize it is a old thread and some new member has bumped it to the top and it is even worse when the newest post in these old thread have nothing to do with the original post. most times new members are better off starting a new thread and if need be linking to a thread with similar issue or members posting a link to a thread with similar issue and a solution just like the other day. Preacherman had the roll pin fail on his auger assembly and i linked to the thread Rooskie had made about the same exact issue with a similar machine









‘71 Gear box issue/Auger-not turning


So I decided today since we have been getting an inch of snow last three days I’d fire it up and try it out in the back yard since it gets no sun and snow is still there. I noticed it really wasn’t throwing was more like pushing. When I put it in neutral and checked the front out the auger was...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> can you really blame him for being frustrated with all the old threads being dug up? your telling me you always read the date before you start reading a thread. i know i don't and then when you do realize it is a old thread and some new member has bumped it to the top and it is even worse when the newest post in these old thread have nothing to do with the original post. most times new members are better off starting a new thread and if need be linking to a thread with similar issue or members posting a link to a thread with similar issue and a solution just like the other day. Preacherman had the roll pin fail on his auger assembly and i linked to the thread Rooskie had made about the same exact issue with a similar machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can plainly see the start date on an old thread being dug up. Go look you will see it on an old thread and it sticks out like a sore thumb.
So yes I do.
And I will scroll down to the newest date to see who did it. I do look at most but if I didn't want I simply skip it.
But to leave the site over it? 
Up to the person I guess?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

maybe your not willing to admit it and that is fine but there has been quite a few times where i don't look at the date and just start reading the info to try and help people out only to realize it is a old post. i try to make sure i check dates but it is not always easy to notice the date the thread is started especially when there is a few member already responding and keeping the post at the top of the most new posts.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> maybe your not willing to admit it and that is fine but there has been quite a few times where i don't look at the date and just start reading the info to try and help people out only to realize it is a old post. i try to make sure i check dates but it is not always easy to notice the date the thread is started especially when there is a few member already responding and keeping the post at the top of the most new posts.


Maybe it is because I am used to seeing the start date?
It is in plain site, then it is up to you to decide.
I would admit to it if so, I am on a lot of different sites for many years.
So yes I am used to looking.
But like I say I will look at most anyway and in a few I will tell the poster it is an old thread.
A lot of new members don't know it.
They search for an answer then just respond to that thread.
A big deal to some I guess, but not to me.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the start date does not always stick out especially if you use a mobile device. if you must know there has been a few times where i try looking for a date because i know feb 10,2013 is not right. you have to actually look for the date which is not always immediately right in front of you and the member info is but i guess no one that posts here posts or reads from a mobile device


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> the start date does not always stick out especially if you use a mobile device. if you must know there has been a few times where i try looking for a date because i know feb 10,2013 is not right. you have to actually look for the date which is not always immediately right in front of you and the member info is but i guess no one that posts here posts or reads from a mobile device


My mobile device from 2000 flips open yet. It is a phone to me.
Been waiting for it to die so I can get a fancy phone. 

That is all I am saying here unless someone cusses me out. 

It bothers some but it does not bother all.
Agreed?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know when researching something I've jumped into an old thread because I wasn't paying attention to the date, only the material.
It's a bit embarrassing and some times the person is adding a solution to a thread that went unsolved or it's information that's updated.
So there are times it makes sense.

If it's a new guy who posts in an old thread because he doesn't know how to start a thread, or he had the same or similar problem or whatever it's kind of a maintenance item that a moderator should peel off said post(s) and start a thread.
Same for guys who post the same problem in multiple areas and have two discussions on the same problem going at the same time. Moderator should combine the posts in the most logical section for the question or problem.
Scot and I used to do a lot of that kind of stuff.

If you see something that's not right you can always click on those three dots in the upper right of the post and report duplicates, something in the wrong area, someone hijacking or reviving an old thread with a new problem.
"Reporting" something doesn't have to be something setting the house on fire, it can be used to alert a moderator to a maintenance issue.

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> maybe your not willing to admit it and that is fine but there has been quite a few times where i don't look at the date and just start reading the info to try and help people out only to realize it is a old post. i try to make sure i check dates but it is not always easy to notice the date the thread is started especially when there is a few member already responding and keeping the post at the top of the most new posts.


I do the SAME. Then I'm getting ready to answer when someone posts last, this is a 3 year old thread. I'm mad because I wasted my time reading it and the OP is not active anymore.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> I keep seeing very old threads (up to 5 years old) being revived. In some of these cases, an old model of snowblower or a particular product may have changed or been discontinued making the thread irrelevant. I usually won’t read a thread if it’s very old.
> 
> Is there a way that these older threads (perhaps where there is no new comment for maybe 12-18 months or more) can be locked to prevent new additions? I’ve seen this in other types of forums. They could still be viewed and still be searchable but no new comments.


I object. 
I am rebuilding an HS622. I have found errors or questions never answered in the old threads that I now know the answer to.
While working on the 622 today, I found mis-information in those old links and am going to correct and clarify for the next poor fellow that runs an 'HS622' search in this sites search engines.
What would really help, find all those old threads that are two posts long about 'what should I buy', How's the weather? and 'Mine throws further than yours'?
That will empty a few gig on the server!

I'm more concerned about the content of a post, not so much the age of it.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Done with what?


I believe he is indicating that there are better snowblower forums than this to view and he's outta here.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ha! Now I'm responding to an old post: This one!


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> Ha! Now I'm responding to an old post: This one!


Not your first time!🤣


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm pleased as punch to provoke a comment from someone who's been here since 2015 and only has 11 comments!
That's made my night! Sleep well, all.


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad that pleased you, at least you checked my join and post count...cheers😝


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

If this is such a big problem, why does a moderator not write some script to change the font of the date so it is much larger and more prominent?

I happen to think its not a big deal. I sometimes feel stupid asking the question that has been answered before and had I spent two minutes searching, I would have had my answer quickly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> or maybe they could warnings before you bump a old thread. i know on another forum if you try to bring up a thread that has not been responded to in over 180 days or something like that. it gives you a warning before you are allowed to submit your post. i don't know if something like that could be implemented. i wouldn't want to fully lock all old threads but it is getting a bit anoying when new members bring up old threads.
> View attachment 175004


good idea . have seen this in other forums.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

some old threads have a goldmine of information.
i like the recommended reading this and check some of them out. some are very good. 

I get tired of new members asking the same old questions every day. They dont search .


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> some old threads have a goldmine of information.
> i like the recommended reading this and check some of them out. some are very good.
> 
> I get tired of new members asking the same old questions every day. They dont search .


but the information wouldn't go anywhere. just you wouldn't be able to ad to it without help from the mods. they would just lock it so people can no just freely bump old posts. i think i know of another forum that does lock threads after 6 months or so of inactivity and you usually have to contact a mod to get it unlocked.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know of forums that have that in their code. You're warned that the thread hasn't had any activity in X time or the forum is set up to lock up the threads after 6mo, 1yr or ?? period of time.
SBF isn't set up that way but after all it's just software so it's a matter of how flexible it is and if the Admins would be willing to invest the effort. Mods can lock a thread but it's one at a time and you have to physically go in and do it. Usually they only do it to end an argument or if the thread has gone way off topic.


.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

WrenchIt said:


> If this is such a big problem, why does a moderator not write some script to change the font of the date so it is much larger and more prominent?
> 
> I happen to think its not a big deal. I sometimes feel stupid asking the question that has been answered before and had I spent two minutes searching, I would have had my answer quickly.


because we can't ,the mods do not have the authority to add or change the script, only the admins can,


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> Is there a way that these older threads (perhaps where there is no new comment for maybe 12-18 months or more) can be locked to prevent new additions?


I understand your point, but it would mean that threads like:

Yamaha Blue touch up paint

or 

Coby7's excellent thread on the YT624/660

would both be closed to new comments, meaning valuable new information would be scattered amongst multiple threads.

Not sure how many are willing to cope with inconvenience of old threads in order to benefit from valuable information being collated in one place, but I am one of them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I myself have adjusted, in the use of this site, to start looking at the date so I can just ignore the ancient posts being woken up from years of hibernation.

I'll wrap up on the matter by saying the old posts are fine, just that they should be closed to future comments. Someone brings one alive by posting in it with a comment, when in reality that 8 year old post has been long hashed out and discussed, resolved, etc. The poster themselves could have died years ago or just plain left the forum years ago. 

I go on the record that all old posts should be closed but left for research material reading.

JMHO


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

sad part there is in many of the cases the so called new information is all ready posted way back in the thread that no one bothered to read from page one, or no fix was found with the OP walking away .either giving up on the machine or this site never posting again

as example was found this AM, Clicking Sound Occurring and Gear Shifter Shaking When.... the last post was made feb 1 2015 .the poster gives no information about the machine
as it was a first post i had to take extra time, write a pm welcoming to SBF and explaining the post was to a long dead thread , asking to make a new thread of his or her own listing the machine make model 1st 4 of the serial and a better description of the problem, 

the time it took since i'm no speed typist could have been better used with other issues, such as removing a spammer posting as a new member


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The reviving of old posts started to become a bigger issue after the format change and recommended reading was added to the bottom of the page. 

This actually invites a new member to open them and respond. Initially, a new member doesn't know they should be starting a new thread instead.

I don't like the idea of locking old threads for all the reasons already mentioned.

IMHO, administrators should remove the recommended reading section, which should vastly reduce the number of old threads being resurrected.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The simple fact is that VerticalScope is moving all their sites to this exact same forum software and they are not about to make custom modifications to it. It increases cost and would stretch their tech section even thinner. Every feature of this format is designed to increase clicks which drives their ad income. The ideas is to standardize everything and lower costs. 

I moderate on another of their sites and have documented issues that are more than 4 years old and still have not been addressed. You should just settle in and get used to the way it is and be thankful that there is at least a moderator that is actively trying to keep the site useable.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

On the subject of locking threads, you are suggesting that there should be 400 short threads that repeat the same topic vs 40 that span a longer time frame? I don't see the problem with waking up an old thread as long as the people currently using the forum are engaged. 

And don't get me started about flaming every new comer that asks about a subject addressed before.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

captchas said:


> sad part there is in many of the cases the so called new information is all ready posted way back in the thread that no one bothered to read from page one, or no fix was found with the OP walking away .either giving up on the machine or this site never posting again
> 
> as example was found this AM, Clicking Sound Occurring and Gear Shifter Shaking When.... the last post was made feb 1 2015 .the poster gives no information about the machine
> as it was a first post i had to take extra time, write a pm welcoming to SBF and explaining the post was to a long dead thread , asking to make a new thread of his or her own listing the machine make model 1st 4 of the serial and a better description of the problem,
> ...


Many seem to forget yours is a volunteer position.

Perhaps those with the ability to coherently re-organize the site information should step up and offer their services.
I would prefer NOT to cope with the inconvenience of old threads and find valuable information being collated in one place, but that is an enormous job for anybody.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> On the subject of locking threads, you are suggesting that there should be 400 short threads that repeat the same topic vs 40 that span a longer time frame? I don't see the problem with waking up an old thread as long as the people currently using the forum are engaged.


i feel like the biggest issue with digging up old threads is if they actually read the thread and followed any trouble shooting procedures in the thread they should likely be able to fix their machine if it was the same issue and would have no need to bump the thread or ask a bunch of new questions. 

i probably would rather 400 short thread over 40 really long threads and members here can link to an old threads or DIY video or whatever resource needed to help them fix their machine. a short thread is a lot easier to find correct answers in then a long one. it is why i usually try to keep my posts simple when trying to help people fix a machine to try and prevent them from getting confused.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Again, I must dissent . . . who cares? It certainly doesn't bother me.. . .


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's an example. Coming up to it's 7 yr old birthday and a post by a new member








montgomery wards snow blower/ help


Can any one tell me how to tell what year my model- Gil 35213 A Montgomery wards snow blower and how or where to get manual for it. thanks




www.snowblowerforum.com





resurrects it.

First post from 2014 is asking for a manual for a Montgomery-ward s/b . Todays post is asking about something totally different.

Would not today's post be better off owning it's own thread in the correct forum (if it needs to be moved--in this case, location is right but...) rather than hijacking a 7yr old one? Inquiring minds would like to know.

And yes, s/moderators can lock any thread they so choose (but have to do it manually page by page). As said, s/mod cannot "write/change script" to auto close old threads based on dates. These jobs are handled by volunteers and donate their time to monitor forum activities. Some have full time day time jobs and some are retired but it is still a donation of their time. 

Is it realistic to ask them to go back however long in time and lock threads in addition to daily stuff they do?

Locking a thread is not censorship. The thread is still readable by all and if a member has an issue, he/she can always link to that old thread in their new thread, saying "I've looked here (link attached) but it doesn't seem to help". 

That way, newer members can help whereas a member who posted in that old thread may not even be around anymore.

And yes, the new format (old posts as "recommended" reading) does not help when zombie threads are resurrected.

Just another opinion FWIW.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Posting to old threads is often a new member 'trick'. They are all excited about their new-found forum and start searching topics, before they apprise themselves of the rules, and perhaps don't even think to look at the dates on the thread.

Posting to old threads is frowned upon in many forums, so it seems like it should be common knowledge at this point. Perhaps many new members are forum 'rookies' to begin with. 

One of the popular boating forums that I frequent has such a rule and there seem to be newbies posting to old threads almost every day. The Mods just lock the thread and move on. I think newbies get the message.


----------



## JiminRI (Mar 26, 2016)

Lunta said:


> Not sure how many are willing to cope with inconvenience of old threads in order to benefit from valuable information being collated in one place, but I am one of them.


I have to agree. It is a lot easier if the information is consolidated in a thread. 

What annoys me is when there is no answer to the problem in an old thread. I don't know what we could possibly do about that. I actually revived one old thread that could have solved a problem I had - questioning whether a solution had been found.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

> I’m NOT saying to delete all old posts, just LOCK them so no one can add onto a 5-6 yr old post.


To me a poor idea. Many times someone new ends up here via Google due to a problem they're trying to fix. Giving them the ability to read about someone elses past problem and ask a question is kinda the whole point of forums like this (from a tech perspective anyway). Locking old threads would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Its actually better starting a new thread, instead of waking up a thread 8-10 years old, where people have died or moved on ...

Old threads are great for research.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

WIHD said:


> To me a poor idea. Many times someone new ends up here via Google due to a problem they're trying to fix. Giving them the ability to read about *someone elses past problem and ask a question is kinda the whole point of forums* like this (from a tech perspective anyway). Locking old threads would defeat the purpose.


that would only work assuming the person who posted the question in the first place is still an active member and if the person solves the issue base on info given in the thread. then if the person who find the thread via google actually has the same issue they should likely be able to solve the problem with the info already posted in the thread. it is not like they are wanting to delete the thread. just lock them so people will actually read them and follow the advise given in the thread or start a new thread about their machine


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Its actually better starting a new thread, instead of waking up a thread 8-10 years old, where people have died or moved on ...
> 
> Old threads are great for research.


 so how many oil threads would that start exactly?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

WIHD said:


> so how many oil threads would that start exactly?


people continually start new threads about stupid stuff like that whether the old threads are locked or not. look at all the threads about fuel or fuel additives. you get all the same regulars saying the same things over and over. i don't even bother commenting or reading those threads since you can already predict the conversations and arguments without even reading the threads.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

This is why sometimes I'm not sure if I should bother starting a new thread, or add to an old one.
I've seen so many opinions on it over the years.

Adding to an old one can be good, starting a new on can just add to the confusion / mess and make searching harder. The idea of a forum is to share information, whatever aids in this is beneficial period in my opinion.

By far the biggest issue I've ever had with adding to and reviving old threads is many seem to read the original post, and none of the responses and then just comment on the original so any additional subject / questions is totally ignored.

I am confused why someone would leave a forum because others disagree with them though. People are allowed to disagree.

All of that said, I don't know who the admins are on this forum but their job is a pain and I feel they should run the forum the best way they see fit. They often see things others don't going on in the backround and it's impossible to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
people continually start new threads about stupid stuff like that whether the old threads are locked or not. look at all the threads about fuel or fuel additives. you get all the same regulars saying the same things over and over. i don't even bother commenting or reading those threads since you can already predict the conversations and arguments without even reading the threads.
[/QUOTE]
Then it appears the solution is controlling the new members. 
This is THE ONLY site for snowblowers on the internet.
What happens when you google anything snowblower?
This site, right at the top of the listings, everytime!
With that in mind, it seems the solution, again, is to control new members ability to start a thread unless the forum software verifies that a search was conducted on this site itself as a prerequisite to being able to start a thread.
Just spitballin' here.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> This is why sometimes I'm not sure if I should bother starting a new thread, or add to an old one.
> I've seen so many opinions on it over the years.
> 
> Adding to an old one can be good, starting a new on can just add to the confusion / mess and make searching harder. The idea of a forum is to share information, whatever aids in this is beneficial period in my opinion.
> ...


5 THUMBS UP!


----------

